# 125 Gal.



## AlexandJace (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey all! I have a 125 gallon tank, with an aquatop 400UV canister, an aquaclear 110 hob, a marineland emperor 400 hob, and an internal topfin 40. I have a smattering of live plants. 
Current Stock
approx. 30-40 corys a mix of pandas, bronze, salt and pepper, and albino corys.
10 kuhli loaches
2 clown plecos

New stock 
6 Angels
14 Guppies
3 (currently but soon more) Neon dwarf rainbowfish
2 cockatoo apistos

Just putting it out there, does anyone have any recommendations? Ideas for scape? This is the stock I'm going to stick with, and I don't plan on adding anything besides 2-3 more rainbowfish, since the store only had 3.


----------



## AlexandJace (Jul 10, 2017)

Here are some pictures


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like a nice tank. No substrate? Are you planning to add any? With the cories and kuhlis i would recommend sand. The cories will spend a large portion of their time sifting through it and the kuhlis like to hide in it. Anubias and Java fern are some easy low light plants which can be tied to driftwood. If you add substrate crypts and swords are nice too. Can you post a full tank shot?


----------



## AlexandJace (Jul 10, 2017)

OH I forgot to even mention my substrate, air head moment, I have black and white sand in my tank right now! I can take a full tank shot later and post it!


----------



## AlexandJace (Jul 10, 2017)

Here is a full tank shot from yesterday


----------

